# flippingout slingshots



## Roxas

how are the flippingout/simple-shot slingshots? are they good for hunting with the standard bands?

i want to try some steel SS instead of the naturals i have now. this particular model is a tad expensive so i was hoping i could get a word from the sling shots gods


----------



## e~shot

There is no question about Flippinout/Simple-shot slingshots. Made by well-known craftsman Nathan and quality and reliability proven by shooters.


----------



## quarterinmynose

Do a little digging through the "slingshot reviews" section. You will find several reviews of Flippinout/simple-shot products. These reviews will have more specifics as to what you can expect from specific models. I can tell you this as a broad generalization though, They have great high quality products, and top notch customer service.


----------



## flippinout

If you have specific questions send me an email and we can talk. [email protected]


----------



## AZ Stinger

Top notch company, can`t go wrong there...


----------



## Cjw

Flippinouts products are outstanding. Great company to do business with.


----------



## PorkChopSling

Flippingout slingshots are great, I have the scout and the maxim poly, and I love both. The one you have pictured is next on my list. Good luck on your search.


----------



## AlmightyOx

I have that exact model and I must say I LOVE IT! It's really easy to reband if you like looped tubes, which I do, and one of the easiest slingshots I have to aim as far as target shooting goes. If you like gangster style target shooting, this indestructible shooter is a must have. It's well worth the price buddy.


----------



## Dayhiker

But you don't have to shoot it gangster style. It can be shot 360 degrees if your wrist can shoot through the whole spectrum.


----------



## AlmightyOx

Dayhiker said:


> But you don't have to shoot it gangster style. It can be shot 360 degrees if your wrist can shoot through the whole spectrum.


Of course you can shoot it any way you please. I just prefer the gangster style and this slingshot offers aiming from this style that even I caught on to in a hurry. I can only speak to what I know.


----------



## leon13

buy it its top notch

cheers


----------



## Dr J

ince joining this forum, I have only heard good things about Flipping out products. I do not think you could go wrong making that choice One thing is certain, if it is no good, the members here will let you know in a hurry!


----------



## Portland Stumpy

I have several models from Flipping Out, and they are all wonderful. You won't regret it.


----------



## dgui

Roxas said:


> how are the flippingout/simple-shot slingshots? are they good for hunting with the standard bands?
> 
> i want to try some steel SS instead of the naturals i have now. this particular model is a tad expensive so i was hoping i could get a word from the sling shots gods


Wow, Nice.


----------



## All Buns Glazing

When in doubt: poly axiom.


----------

